# Apartment / Villa in Turkey?



## seanpaul (Jul 15, 2013)

I am looking at setting up a business in Turkey with a long term Turkish friend to help fellow British citizens who have apartments / holiday homes in the Fethiye area.

What I would like to do is start a Meet & Great service for if you let your property out so the holiday maker ha s a friendly face to welcome them into your villa and be on call for emergency's, Clean and prepare the villa before & After Visitors, Transfer service etc This will also include Key Holder, Emergency maintenance and other services I have in mind.

Would this be something that people would consider? I have been coming to Turkey with family since 1993 and Brought a property 10 years ago, I am now making that leap to live in This lovely country.

Would love to hear your feedback & Comments 

Sean


----------



## mwm749 (Jul 16, 2013)

Good idea go for it.


----------



## Twinkie Star (Jul 18, 2013)

*Koh Samui Villas Rental*

My dream is to spend my vacations in Koh Samui. But I am not so much rich for do this. That's why I wish to purchase a villa on rent in Koh Samui..


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Relevance of post no. 3?
Good business idea although I think you will be competing with services established locally. If you can give attenton to detail and sincere service you could do well. Good luck!


----------

